

OutputSocket: Beautiful website for $300 within 7 days - mlakkadshaw
http://outputsocket.com/

======
jmduke
Maybe I'm risking a middlebrow dismissal, but this makes me feel incredibly
unhappy. I'm a happy capitalist and see no problem with monetizing Bootstrap,
but I think the people who monetize Bootstrap should be the people who make
Bootstrap. This seems like an unabashed attempt to milk the subset of people
who a) want a website, b) think Bootstrap looks good enough to pay money for,
and c) don't know Bootstrap is a thing. (Hint: b) is a lot smaller than you
think.)

(Also, having multiple typos on a landing page just makes things worse. If
you're going to embark on such a venture, at least do it with gusto. I mean,
"hassel", really? And that flowchart?)

~~~
foobarbazqux
> I'm a happy capitalist and see no problem with monetizing Bootstrap, but I
> think the people who monetize Bootstrap should be the people who make
> Bootstrap.

It's open source.

~~~
ixtraz
Open Source doesn't mean free.

~~~
foobarbazqux
Was there a license violation?

[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/blob/master/LICENSE)

------
shimms
I don't like to be overly negative off the cuff, and hope I've just missed the
secret sauce here (perhaps the messaging isn't clear on the landing page?),
but:

Why pay $300 and wait 7 days when something like Themeforest charges < $50 in
most cases, get it immediately, and is far more unique than a stock Bootstrap
template?

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Themeforest just give you the template and you have to modify it according to
your needs and fill it with content. We are not selling templates, the
templates are open source (Twitter Bootstrap and Foundation-Zurb) we are
offering the service to build your website around that template and modify it
to suit your need. Also if you choose the Advance plan we will create theme
for the CMS.

~~~
shimms
I see - I was probably looking at it from my own perspective, which is not
your target audience.

I'm not sure the reception you're going to get on HN is reflective of your
customer demographic. I think most people here can and would just run up their
own pretty easily.

I guess your audience (I just noticed you include hosting) are those without
the technical ability to do this work themselves, as opposed to those who
could, but don't have the time or other resources to do so.

All the best with it :)

~~~
mlakkadshaw
And yes, the people who read Hacker News are not our target audience.

------
roybarberuk
I think what everyone here really wants to say is "What a shower of shit!"

Firstly marketing your services and a website like this is bound to get you
some flack.

7 days to make a bootstrap themed website? Come on! A bit of emmet in sublime
and I could bash that out in minutes! Maybe you put 7 days to make it sound
worth the cash?

Maybe if you flipped your service around offered to do HTML wireframes and had
some sort of Ux experience it might work.

I'd be interested to hear what your target audience is?

P.s the landing page is terrible on mobile.

~~~
mlakkadshaw
Our target audience is professional and small business owner who don't have a
lot of technical knowledge and/or time build a site on their own, our tragent
audience is definitely not programmer/developer and the people who read hacker
news ;)

Thanks

------
tux1968
Site looks pretty bad without Javascript enabled. Suppose that's pretty common
these days. Seems most web developers have given up on progressive
enhancement.

------
rekcanyd
Something about simply reselling twitter bootstrap examples doesn't sit right
with me ...

[http://twitter.github.io/bootstrap/getting-
started.html#exam...](http://twitter.github.io/bootstrap/getting-
started.html#examples)

------
infogaufire
When you say "nicely designed handmade website", what does handmade means
here? What about other billion websites including bootstrap, were they machine
made or something? Please clear the confusion. Thanks.

~~~
mlakkadshaw
There are online website builder where you have select the template and you
have to fill in the content and the software generate the website for you, so
in-order to avoid confusion we used the word hand-made. I guess it is still
confusing..

------
unmole
I love seeing stuff like this. If mediocrity and minimal effort can pay off,
just imagine what genuine hard work and commitment can do.

------
markhacker
It looks like you're just using bootstrap templates, no?

------
ixtraz
Is that a joke?

